# Which smiley would you prefer to be your lover?



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

:laughing::kitteh::happy::ninja::frustrating::dry::wink::crying::crazy::tongue::shocked::sad::bored:roud::blushed::mellow:

^ These are all the people left on the planet and they're all crazy in love with you. 

Which one would you choose to be your lover?



Note: I realize that they kind of look like guys, if you like women, just assume that they are pretty ladies with shaved heads. 
:wink:

Oh yeah, and I could only put 20 choices, so angry face got axed. So sorry...I know you all love angry face.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely :dry:


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

....dry or cool....i'm deciding.....cool...


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Wink! I love people who aren't too serious about life.


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

Stuck between vampire face or blush face.

Can you get them both into one somehow?


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

:mellow:

That one. While looking over them this one made my penis tingle the most.


----------



## GlassOwl (Jun 8, 2012)

:kitteh:
I would want this one... I think it would be awesome if a guy would wear kitty ears and not care. Lol it would show that their laid back and kinda sensitive but then you would probably think that there either gay or secretly gay. I guess a girl could only hope! Hahaha


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

:crying: <-- forever stooooned hahaha


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

:kitteh: <-- That's my lady, she wanders around, plays with random things, and does what she pleases. Maybe she'll come sit by me and cuddle, or maybe she won't, but she's always cute and funny to watch.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Great thread idea! I would choose this guy :wink: because he likes to flirt and tease.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

:wink:, :blushed:, and :laughing: all seem good to me. And maybe :crying: so that I could make her :happy:


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know how to make those faces. I would pick Happy.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

I pick :shocked:. Just because I think he's the funniest looking one (i.e. he makes me laugh).


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

I choose the blue vampire face. He's gotta be feisty. ;D <3


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

i choose :kitteh: because i have always had a thing for Catgirls XD or girls wearing cat ears and tail  also  or :blushed: or roud: would work to XD


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

:tongue:

I picked this guy


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

he's mysterious :O


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

:wink:
Though really, if all these smileys were in love with me I'd just have a giant orgy. Why settle on just one?


----------



## Blue62 (Oct 14, 2011)

Put me down for tongue. :tongue:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Kitty face~ seems to be the cutest, and I adore kitties xD


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

JamieBond said:


> he's mysterious :O


I thought total player, or has something to hide


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> I thought total player, or has something to hide


both make for good lovers, or a good spy movie


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Ninja smiley!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

The wink... tongue-in-cheek wit & a little bit of flirty banter I imagine.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about them to know whether I'd have any interest in any of them, let alone know if I wanted one for a lover. Insufficient data.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I want a ninja, I want a bloody ninja


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

:shocked: <--- Mouth open 24/7. Yeah, I made a joke.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

:dry:


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

:kitteh: Endless enjoyment with a playful lover.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

What a cool thread idea! :blushed: is my lady...


----------



## Shazbot (Dec 9, 2011)

Poor :angry: face, nobody loves it. 

Cats are awesome so :kitteh: is my choice.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

:wink:

no doubt.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

:crazy: Crazy face is the only one who can handle what I got to offer.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

:crazy: always reminds me of someone tripping on LSD


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

It's hard to decide. Maybe :kitteh:. Someone who is friendly and would wear cat ears if they felt like it.

Top four:









Random comments:







-looks a bit too bad-ass for me







-this one looks a bit constipated, or embarrassed that it did something







-this one reminds me of sickness or zombieness, do not want a zombie boyfriend.


----------



## SumSamurai (Sep 9, 2010)

I would have chosen this one, but his eyes are creepy :happy:

So I chose this one cos looks witty and up for some sexy time. :wink:


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

:laughing: 

^-Humor is ideal for me to like someone.


----------



## skbulletin (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't decide between :laughing: or :crazy:

its just too lovable haha XD! <3


----------



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

:frustrating:

I have always drawn to guys who are always play by the rules and get upset if someone doesn't. I know perfectionists aren't my type, but I can't help on being attracted to them! =)) 

Also, if I can choose more than one, I'll also choose :ninja: and . :mellow: also attractive since I tend to attract villainy, antagonist guys =)) But still, :frustrating: is my favorite because the annoyed face looks just very well *and* really adorable.


----------



## skbulletin (Aug 30, 2011)

knightlevante said:


> :frustrating:
> 
> I have always drawn to guys who are always play by the rules and get upset if someone doesn't. I know perfectionists aren't my type, but I can't help on being attracted to them! =))
> 
> Also, if I can choose more than one, I'll also choose :ninja: and . :mellow: also attractive since I tend to attract villainy, antagonist guys =)) But still, :frustrating: is my favorite because the annoyed face looks just very well *and* really adorable.



maybe :frustrating: should get married with :laughing: . its looks almost perfect.


----------



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

skbulletin, yes. Especially if you look closely at their eyes. The personality also fits really well. :frustrating: is serious and have a little bit compulsive streak in him while :laughing: will cheer up :frustrating:'s terrible-horrible-no-good-very-bad day


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

:mellow: as I've always had a weak spot for blue skinned alien women such as in the movie Avatar and Daft Punk - Interstella 5555: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__dDekqnYMk&feature=player_detailpage#t=156s

Interesting seeing how people had voted. I was surprised that only 2 (2.5%) had voted on "Happy".


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the "Really b***h?" :dry: smiley.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

:dry: and :wink:


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

to complement my...outward unhappiness? But I'm actually a pretty happy person, I just don't conform...


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

MonieJ said:


> I love the "Really b***h?" :dry: smiley.


LMAO! 

I never saw that face in that way before.

:laughing:


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

this guy he seems sexy xD


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

:blushed: Because they seem the most likely to want to get to know me, and we could relate to each other.


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

There is a lot of mystery behind the sunglasses.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, this is me: :tongue: (teasing and flirtatious but very upfront, playful, and unabashed about it; as opposed to the more tongue-in-cheek and subtle :wink

I pick this one: roud: (which seems to me like someone who really enjoys the flirting, which makes them feel good to the point of near-intoxication)


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Blushing is so cute and adorable and loveable. :blushed: So perfect for hugs and snuggles and tickling and complimenting!


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chose :wink:, because he's somewhere between :happy: and


----------



## Noisey (Mar 8, 2012)

:crazy: wooooo he/she looks fun


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

:kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:
kitty FTW!! it's cute and pink!!^_^


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

:blushed:


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

:wink: ..... life seems like it would be more fun with him around. Laughter is always a great thing


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

:happy: This one would be my special man/woman friend.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

All of the above, 

'Cuz having someone with just one kind of dominant personality trait would be so one-dimensional.


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

It could be roud: or :dry:.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

This one -->


----------

